# JDM BUMPERS/SIDE SKIRTS



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a friend in Sweden who is looking to find out how many would be interested in some JDM parts.

I'm talking front clip conversions for your 4 doors and sport coupes.










Grilles for sport coupes, speedometers, side skirts, rear bumpers etc etc.

Even 4 door JDM bumpers etc.

I need an idea of who all would be interested...


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

gimme a price, i would be down. the EDM skirts and bumpers are sick. nothing available for the car that's as good. the testa kit is ok, but incomplete, and still isn't as good. if i can afford it, i'm down. i'd put my EFI conversion on hold lol.

Also, can he find sunny sport coupe spoilers?? that was something our sport coupes also lack.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

He found a junkyard full of the sport coupes like above. Tell me what all you'd need and I'll see if he can find a price - he has to ship a lot of stuff for it to be worth it.

You don't need the full bumpers btw. The front skirt bolts onto to your existing bumpers and the back bumper has two small pieces that bolt onto it. The side skirts are also bolt on. I'd probably get a grill too - there's look much better.


----------



## Fix (Nov 15, 2007)

damn only sports coupes?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

I put that front end on my 4 door btw.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

i would need the front bumper, the rear bumper (with attached skirtlets), side skirts for each side, and a sport coupe spoiler.

and fix, the only extra thing you need, is sport coupe front fenders, and you could do the conversion. it looks good.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

If you have a coupe all you need is the lower lip of the front bumper it bolts onto the existing front bumper - the same with the back bumper, the skirt pieces bolt onto it.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

i know the back are just pieces, but as for the front, i would prefer a full front, because my front bumper is mismatched colour-wise. rather than the two-tone red and black that it's supposed to be, it's all black, and it needs to be replaced anyway. that's why i would prefer a full front.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

of course im interested in bumpers.

jdm b12 sunny sedans were never officially exported to europe, to my knowledge. I have seen them overseas, but very very rarely.

what i am interested in as well are the front and rear foglight switches on the left upper instrument panel, along with a 150mph UK spec spedometer and gauge face.

for the switches i'd need the plugs and 6" of wiring for each switch.

*oh almost forgot, i need a Sunny GTi wiper spoiler 

if u could help me, that would be fantastic.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry fellows, dude hit up the junkyard and they were stripped down...not only that but the nuts told him they had several coupes but they ended up being some tard ugly station wagon nissan sunny.


----------

